# anything weird in your area?



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I live by a navy base and after the cuts i noticed there's no planes... i mean they use to fly all day all night now i see em maybe once or twice. then what was really weird for me last week there was a military choppr going around.for me that was weird it was the first time i seen a chopper circling town.i see more cops which is also weird cos here you only see cops when things happen but lately there's been lots of roberies.my apt complex half empty...heck i got no neibors.when i go grocery shopping 5 out of six in line pay with ebt.are things getting bad or weird in your area?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lot's of choppers flying around here lately. Much more than usual. Even my co-workers commented on this.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes! I went thru the entire day yesterday without anyone pissin' me off!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

JPARIZ said:


> Yes! I went thru the entire day yesterday without anyone pissin' me off!


Uh oh, the end is near!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Lot's of choppers flying around here lately. Much more than usual. Even my co-workers commented on this.


Noticed it too. Not military, but they still seem to be flying over the place where I work, which is supposed to be a no fly zone for all but police and military aircraft.

Oddly, just heard one fly over the house...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Noticed it too. Not military, but they still seem to be flying over the place where I work, which is supposed to be a no fly zone for all but police and military aircraft.
> 
> Oddly, just heard one fly over the house...


To narrow it down, this was Denton County.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

inceptor said:


> To narrow it down, this was Denton County.


I work in Dallas county, but live further North.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I work in Dallas county, but live further North.


The Hard Eight BBQ and Randy White's Hall of Fame BBQ are two of my favorite restaurants in North America! - I judge every city I go to on their food. Based on those two places, I like Dallas - A LOT!

Both my wife and I have commented to each other recently about how people are not "out and about" as much lately. Also, when you pass them on the street there is not the usual greeting or even an acknowledgment that you are there. It is like people are waiting for something bad, but they do not know what.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't say that I've noticed less folks out and about, but I do live in one of the fastest growing areas in the country. We were a nice small town when we moved here 16 or so years ago now we can't tell where one city limits ends and another begins.

Luckily, folks still wave and give a nod of the head in these parts for the most part, but ya can't help but feel the retreat to within for a lot of people.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

alot of helecopters lately. weird? naw i live in north holloywood.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I've noticed an increase in Helicopter traffic in NY also. I've seen a few more military choppers lately but just general helicopter traffic has gone up especially State Police choppers.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shotlady said:


> alot of helecopters lately. weird? naw i live in north holloywood.


LOL, where you live weird is the norm. :grin:


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Now that I think about it, I did notice alot of choppers a little over a month ago. We'd had several days here and there for a couple weeks where we'd hear two or three together fly over. But didn't put much thought into it. It caught my attention as different.

But, when we have low flying Military Aircraft sounding like they are going to crash land in your yard, you walk out and take a peek. Have had that several times last month as well.

We aren't on the usual flight route...


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The only thing weird where I live is probably me.

Should I be worried?

Nothing unusual to report. Quiet and peaceful is best....


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I live in an area that is under several busy airways (Jet routes) and it is routine to see the jets pulling contrails while overflying my area. Something I have noticed last few months is something strange with some of the contrails.
A normal contrail will be a jet on it's flightplan overflying and a normal course change might be a 5 or 10 degree turn to stay on the airway or cleared to the next fix by air traffic control. I have seen a marked increase in contrails overflying and seeing a 50 - 60 even 90+ degree turn then continuing on to wherever these planes are going. I think any BIG course change at that phase of the flight is military! I haven't looked through the binocs yet to see what type aircraft are making these big course changes but that is my next step. Something is up! Stay tuned!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I saw our LEO's got a new shiney helicopter recently. Used to be the only helicopters we had were for the hospital. Thats in addition the typical DHS goodies being handed out.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I did notice a few things but I made myself a new aluminum foil hat and took my meds so all is normal again


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

I live pretty close to a national guard base and usually its just a ton of blackhawks flying around. Lately they have stopped and been replaced on fewer occasions by apaches. Never before have I seen apaches around here. They have a very distinct sound and I knew it when I heard them that it wasn't the typical black hawk. It looked as if they were both fully loaded also. No empty wings on these.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I did notice a few things but I made myself a new aluminum foil hat and took my meds so all is normal again


I was going to say the exact same thing! You must be one of those gun loving conspiracy freaks too. Glad to meet you!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

JPARIZ said:


> I was going to say the exact same thing! You must be one of those gun loving conspiracy freaks too. Glad to meet you!


I have been there done that and it is a pleasure to meet someone with the same sick sense of humor that got you thru it.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I have been there done that and it is a pleasure to meet someone with the same sick sense of humor that got you thru it.


Again glad to meet you. The "voices" quit talking to me so I've been feeling somewhat lonely.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

JPARIZ said:


> Again glad to meet you. The "voices" quit talking to me so I've been feeling somewhat lonely.


Just as long as they don't start an argument. your fine!


----------



## emc (Apr 4, 2013)

*Lots of Janet Flights*

I live in Vegas and this morning observed a Janet flight coasting in for landing around 6.50 am. Then another one at 7.05 am. This is pretty unusual considering I have seen at least 1 or 2 more sightings in the last couple days. I usually only see these once a month.


----------

